# Nailer for flooring



## mpt1123 (May 20, 2008)

Hello:
I have to install hardwood flooring in a hallway. There's not a lot of room for a flooring nailer. Has anyone tried using a regular nail gun to install hardwood flooring - shooting the nails through the tongue on an angle? Since the job isn't too big I'm okay if I have to set the nails by hand. I have a Milwaukee angle finish nailer that I'd like to use but I don't want to end up damaging the flooring. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mikebal (Feb 27, 2008)

My contractor nailed 1000 sq ft of 3/4 in solid maple flooring to a 3/4 in plywood subfloor with a hand held nailer. I would recommend that you cut a small piece of your flooring and test nail it to some scrap left over from your subfloor installation. Sink a couple nails and test that it stays down and fits correctly, et cet. Hope this helps, Mike


----------



## brian_ (Jul 8, 2008)

I would be hesitant to use a finish nailer for an area that gets a lot of foot traffic. I always supplement the finish nails with something else when in a high traffic area. The finish nails just don't have the holding power a staple or cleat does. I will use the finish nailer on the boards that I can't get to with the stapler on the outside of a room, but they get minimal foot traffic.

Do you have access to the floor underneath? If so, drill a hole through the subfloor where the board(s) is going, go underneath and mark it, finish nail the board(s) in place, then go underneath again and put a screw in from underneath, 1.25" would be good (assuming 3/4" subfloor). It is a little bit more involved but I used this technique on my mothers 50 year old house to tighten down some loose planks without going through the face of the board.


----------

